# My set for Moon Over Buffalo



## Minion (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey guys, here are some pictures from our last show Moon Over Buffalo. 

I designed the set! Feel free to ask any questions!




This has crap lighting on it right now, but it is just to get an overview.











Enjoy!
- Andrew


----------



## Peter (Feb 14, 2005)

Very nice job! I love the walls! I really like the over-all focus on fine details (junk on the bullain board etc...) I am never allowed to do stuff like that b/c "it is too distracting" but I find it more distracting to have shelves and book cases on stage without any books on them! 

Is that real big pipe used in the background? or did you make something? eather way it looks good.... (do you want to share any hints?  )


----------



## Minion (Feb 14, 2005)

Peter said:


> Very nice job! I love the walls! I really like the over-all focus on fine details (junk on the bullain board etc...) I am never allowed to do stuff like that b/c "it is too distracting" but I find it more distracting to have shelves and book cases on stage without any books on them!
> 
> Is that real big pipe used in the background? or did you make something? eather way it looks good.... (do you want to share any hints?  )



Yeah I love detail with sets, it makes them so much more real. I would reverse the logic of who ever is keeping you down by saying, "Hey wouldn't the audience wonder why there are not any books? Making the set MORE distracting?!" Just a thought.

The pipe is just some random green PVC I found in our lofts which are full of junk. Along with the old old wires and such which I took out of our catwalks. What kinda hints do you want to know? I am an open book! Ask away!


----------



## Peter (Feb 14, 2005)

Ya, you basicly answered my question: PVC pipe instead of concrete! hehe concrete isnt too much fun to work with on stage, it tends to be heavy! 

I would try to confront the director, but I already have enough to worry about, (doing all tech in 3 rehersals with one run through in each rehersal) and this is the same director that i have been talking about hiding in the booth from in another thread arround here. 

I guess while I have the opportunity, I'll ask how you made that brick/plaster look. Is it painted on? I think it is looking closely, and if it is, give my complements to the painter! it looks very very very good. 

Do you have a problem with your floors being too shiny and your lights reflecting back up onto the set at weird angles? your floor looks simliar to ours, and we have all kinds of trouble with reflections on the cyc...

At some point I'll have to see if i can pull out old pics of our sets and distort the background (for security reasons) and show you how good your stuff looks. Give my complements to everyone who worked on it!


----------



## Minion (Feb 14, 2005)

Peter said:


> Ya, you basicly answered my question: PVC pipe instead of concrete! hehe concrete isnt too much fun to work with on stage, it tends to be heavy!
> 
> I would try to confront the director, but I already have enough to worry about, (doing all tech in 3 rehersals with one run through in each rehersal) and this is the same director that i have been talking about hiding in the booth from in another thread arround here.
> 
> ...



The brick plaster look was just alot of sponging, followed by mixing dark reds and browns and painting that for the exposed brick color. Then we applied the mortor lines to the brick, followed by a slight outline of black to make them really pop out. 

Every summer the county contracts a company to come in and paint our stage and give it a really crappy gloss job. It looks great for dance shows, but it is horrible for theatre. We did not paint it at all except for some patching, and that coat has been beaten for a good 6 months. We never really have had a problem with lights on it though.


----------



## Peter (Feb 14, 2005)

hmmm ok, lucky you! there are some days when i want to lay down black carpet! 

time for me to get some sleep and let other people comment on this thread! good night!


----------



## milan (Mar 9, 2005)

Minion way to break down the set... it really is a run down one.. you make mine look like mansion. as sooon as i can get it downloaded i'll let yall see what have.


----------



## milan (Mar 9, 2005)

I myself am a big fan of details. My problem that I seem to run into is I don't have enough period items to fit in so I tend to leave them out. If it's onstage and the wrong period someone's bound to notice that as well as the empty spaces. 
Here is a link to my alma matter. This is "A Streetcar Named Desire" it was my Capstone show at the University of Oklahoma and the biggest set we had in our thrust space. 

http://www.ou.edu/spacechangers/index.htm

please take a look and feel free to give comments.


----------

